# Noob braucht Kupfer



## justl1k3 (15. März 2010)

moin 

Da ich ein Anfänger bin was extrem kühlmethoden betrifft, aber ich unbedingt mal meinen Phenom 9950 mit ln2 kühlen wollte um ein Freund zu übertreffen. Weil er sich lustig darüber macht das ich meinen phenom mit mühe und auf 3 ghz bekomme. Er hat einen 955 BE wollte ich mal sehen ob ich mit ln2 auf 3,8 - 4ghz komme...

LN2 ist kein Problem das bekomme ich und so ne Drehbank ham wir auch...
Nur das Material... kann mir einer sagen wo ich Kupfer herbekomme?


----------



## Patrickclouds (15. März 2010)

ebay oder verschiedene metall shops.
www.metallstore.de -
Alu-Verkauf.de - Verkauf von Aluminium und Kupfer in Kleinstmengen
über google solltest du sicher noch mehr finden 
aber andere suchen lassen is auch ne idee


----------



## justl1k3 (15. März 2010)

so war das jetzt nicht gemeint mit andere suchen lassen...
nur einfach ihr habtg erfahrung da dachte ich das ihr vll. was dazu sagen könnt^^ war nicht böse gemeint...

aber danke trotzdem^^


----------



## Jan2006 (16. März 2010)

Also ich hab nich so viel Ahnung von der Bearbeitung von Kupfer aber es ist nicht viel anders als mit Stahl. Man muss andere Vorschübe wählen und auch andere Drehzahlen aber das solltest du wissen wenn du ne Drehbank hast. Am besten ist es wenn du ein einfaches Muster in das Kupfer eindrehst und es dann in ein Alu-Rohr einpresst. Aber wenn dus genau wissen willst solltest du mal mit Klutten und den anderen Kühlerbauern reden.
MfG Jan


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. März 2010)

Sonst schreibt mal CoNtAcT hier aus dem Forum an.
Der hat sicherlich ein paar hilfreiche Tips!


Edit:
4GHz ist unter LN2 wirklich lachhaft.
Das schafft man unter gutem LuKüler locker.
Unter LN2 sollten 5 GHz locker drin sein.

P.S.
Wenn man keine Ahnung von OC unter Luft/Wasser aht sollte man von Dice/LN2 echt lieber die finger lassen.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. März 2010)

Das ist ein Phenom 1, da sind 4 GHz mit LUKÜ nur schwer drin


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. März 2010)

Ich dachte justl1k3 hätte einen 955BE...
Da habe ich mich total verlesen!!!
Sorry!


----------



## justl1k3 (16. März 2010)

phenom 1 jenau da sind 4 ghz schon ein wagniss^^
dazu habe ich noch nen schlechten erwischt-.-
weiß jemand von euch ob der nen cooldbug hat?

@ gamer_95 
keine ahnung ?? weißt du mehr über dice etc.?
pII kriegt mann mit LN2 auch auf 6 
mein phenom kommt mit nem mugen 2 gerade auf 3 ghz

edit: tut mir auch leid dein entschuldigungs post war schneller...^^


----------



## herethic (16. März 2010)

@Threadersteller

Vergess nicht dir Schutzhandschuhe,eine Schutzbrille und ggf. Schutzkleidung zu kaufen.

Ausserdem solltest du es vernünftig lagern(raum mit wenig lIcht,kühl und mit Fenster) und regelmäßig den Druck prüfen.

Ausserdem solltest du deine Hardware vor Kondenswasser schützen.

Wenn du mit Extreme.OC anfangen willst solltest du es mit Dice probieren

sonst bist du tod


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. März 2010)

justl1k3 schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch ob der nen cooldbug hat?



Ja, sollte so zwischen -15 Grad und -40 Grad liegen, also LN2 macht hier kein Sinn!


----------



## Showtek192 (17. März 2010)

guck mal beim schrotthändler die müssten das auch haben aufjedenfall kann man da bestimmt was finden


----------



## justl1k3 (17. März 2010)

danke nochmal für die schnellen antworten

wenn der bug da liegt dann hat ln2 echt kein sinn... 
nja mir ist gestern aufgefallen das mein mainboard eh nur bis 1,7 volt gehnt -.-


----------



## Infin1ty (17. März 2010)

VCore Voltmod ?!


----------



## hyperionical (17. März 2010)

Naja, mit dem System ist extrem OC nur Geldverschwendung. Investier es liebr in bessere HW oder ne Wakü, millionenfach sinnvoller als neinen dieser miesen Phenom-Prozzis dazu zu überreden etwas Leistung zu zeigen.


----------



## Elzoco (17. März 2010)

Hab bald auch vor mir einen Pott zu bauen.

Bezüglich Kupfer: keep-silent.de - Onlineshop fuer Hardware, leises Zubehoer, leise Kuehler, low Noise, leise Luefter, Cooler, Heatpipes - Kupferblock 60x60x10mm ROM-006

Ich denk mal 2cm Dicke sollten dann reichen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. März 2010)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Benutz zum benchen auf keinen Fall das LC Power, wenn das mal auf einer Schiene ein bisschen Überlast abbekommt fliegt es dir noch um die Ohren und nimmt das System gleich mit.


----------



## justl1k3 (18. März 2010)

ich hoffe doch das das drecksnetzteil sich verabschiedet

nee ich habe jetzt auch nen p2 
aber der erste muss leiden


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (25. Mai 2011)

Mal aus der Threadgruft geholt um zu fragen ob da Jemand mittlerweile nen günstigen Bezug gefunden hat. Ich such Kupfer Flachstangen in 60mm x 8mm für Heatpipe-Fassungen

Die genannten Quellen sind relativ teuer:
www.metallstore.de - : ca 20-22€ pro Kilo
Onlineshop fuer Hardware, leises Zubehoer, leise Kuehler, low Noise, leise Luefter, Cooler, Heatpipes : ca 24-25€ pro Kilo

In meiner Region habe ich einen Händler gefunden bei dem ich einen Kilopreis von 9,50€ zahle (weiß aber nicht ob mit oder ohne Mwst). Nachteil dabei ist aber dass ich nur das kaufen kann was vor Ort vorrätig ist. Für Kleinstmengenkäufer wird nichts nachbestellt . Könnte da 60x10 bekommen was auch ok wäre aber halt nicht genau das Maß das ich will.... dazu noch 150Km jockelei durchs Land.

Ebay kann ich eigentlich knicken. Neu und passend recht teuer, als Schrott zwar für 5-6€ pro Kilo (inklusive Versand) aber ohne Angaben zu den Maßen. Bis ich da was finde habe ich komplett graue Haare.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## OC-Junk (25. Mai 2011)

Wilmsmetall Da hab ich mein Kupfer fürn Pot bezogen die haben soweit alles was man braucht da nur der online shop ist down


----------



## Bruce112 (30. Mai 2011)

wo ich den text gelesen habe mußte ich auch mal grinsen .

öhm 3ghz  

was hatt dein freund gesagt etwa so ?
" ist das schon der oc zustand oder wird das noch geoct ".    

3.2 ghz höchtens sag ich mal


----------

